# My "first" 20 high viv...



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

My name is Tim...

I had a pair of azureas years ago in a very basic set up.
Kept them for about 6 yrs till I had to move and sell them.
After another 6 yrs I'm now getting back into the hobby.

Here is the 20 high I set up several weeks ago. This is my first
attempt at something this involved and I have to say,just
setting it up has been lots of fun!

I think I'm putting a small group of R. imitator "Veraderos"
In here...let me know what you think.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

looks great. They will love it


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

mordoria said:


> looks great. They will love it


Thanks David!

Any feedback is appreciated...good or bad.
Anyone think I should change anything?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!

I'd keep an eye on that substrate to make sure it doesn't get saturated. It looks like it slopes down and touches the water in the pond. If that's the case, the water can be wicked up into the substrate.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks hot. You will have happy frogs.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frogface said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'd keep an eye on that substrate to make sure it doesn't get saturated. It looks like it slopes down and touches the water in the pond. If that's the case, the water can be wicked up into the substrate.


Kris, thanks for the input...I kept the moss layer a good inch above the water line to prevent that...so far so good.

This viv has been at 95+/- % humidity.
Temp is 75-76 during the day(lights on) and drops to 70 at night.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Looks hot. You will have happy frogs.


Thanks JaredJ!

I'm thinking a group of 4-5 Veraderos in here....
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few close up shots...




























Any other suggestions?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd live there.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tank looks amazing.....Really well done.

As far as 4-5 varadero.....
I would stay away from a group of varadero just because imitators can be agressive to each other. There are some that have had good luck with groups, I started out with a group of 5 varadero in a 60g cube and over 2 years I am left with my breeding pair. 

In the begining there was no agression what so ever but over time it started to show itself and got worse toward the end before I started pulling frogs that were not part of the breeding pair. Infact I had a trio that produced 37 tads before I had to pull the third frog. At the end everytime I looked in the tank there was two riding each other and wrestling around... Now there is peace.... 

I think you be much happier doing a trio or a sexed pair in that tank... The only possable way I think you could get away with it is the tank is grown in and there looks to be many hiding places for frogs to stay out of each others way and out of line of sight..... Just my opinion and something to think about....


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice plants in there!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Azurel...
Thanks for sharing your experience/input.
I certainly appreciate it!!

I've read/heard conflicting views/experiences with imitators in groups.

I think I'm going to start with 4-5 and see how it goes.
I'm getting younger frogs(3 months otw) and don't think
I'll need to worry too much until they reach breeding age.
I'm prepared to make adjustments as needed if aggression
becomes an issue at that time(or any time).

Anyone else have first hand experience to share?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice plants in there!


Thanks!
All pretty basic stuff I found at several different local shops.

It was a lot of fun putting this together.

I can't wait till I have little froggies hopping around in there...
Sunday can't come soon enough!!
Lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Azurel...
> Thanks for sharing your experience/input.
> I certainly appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


That is what I did... As long as you know what to look out for sounds like you are on the right track to having a wonderful set up.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A little preview of what's going in this viv...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the other 3...




























They are only 2 months +/- out of the water, so I'll be raising them individually
for another month or so....then they'll all go in the viv together.
The parents are from UE and are first generation offspring I got from Greg(mydumname)...
I love 'em!!

I had the hardest time deciding which morph to get...I guess I'll have to build some more vivs...lol


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

That viv is awesome. What kind of background did you use?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Nightlife said:


> That viv is awesome. What kind of background did you use?


Thank you!
It's all cork bark except where the water feature is to the left of center.
That is fake rocks(can't remember who makes them) I got at the LFS...
They are soft/rubbery and all is siliconed together/to the back of the tank.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Azurel...
> Thanks for sharing your experience/input.
> I certainly appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


Hey, i would have to agree to keeping them in a pair.

I bought 3 froglet imitators and it turned out i had 2 males and 1 female. 
Around 8-10months of age i found the recessive male waiting at the door to get out. I am sure he would have died if left in there much longer. I pulled him, put in a temp tank and built him his own vivarium. Hes been fine ever since. Ive heard some people having trio sucess but not in my experience. Even frogs whom were raised since birth together.

I hear vents are much better in groups? If your looking for a good group frog.

Tank looks awesome by the way, wish i could figure out how to build a nice waterfall like that.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

Probably should have continued reading to see that you got them already. Haha, i bet you will be fine until they mature. I wish you better luck than i had!

Great looking frogs!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

dynekevin said:


> Probably should have continued reading to see that you got them already. Haha, i bet you will be fine until they mature. I wish you better luck than i had!
> 
> Great looking frogs!


dynekevin
Thanks for sharing your experience with imitators. I've had an equal amount of reports come down on both sides of the issue...like I said, who knows what will happen come breeding time...until then,we'll see how it goes. 
Hopefully I'll get lucky!
I will say,I think this viv is set up quite well for the situation...there are many visual barriers set up in the space.
Here's hoping it works!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few new(better) pics of the viv...
Seems like it changes a little every day. 
Things are growing and I added a cork bark bridge
at the front of the "creek."


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Very good work!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinctoc said:


> Very good work!


Thank you!
I'm very pleased with how it turned out!
The plants are filling in nicely. 
Temps have been staying between 75-78 during the day 
and dropping to 70 at night...humidity stays between 90-99%.
I'll probably be putting the varaderos 
in there around Halloween.
Woohoo!!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

It's been 6 weeks since I set this up. Plants are doing well and temps/humidity have been consistent. Varaderos will probably be going in here next weekend.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

The 5 varaderos went in the viv the other day. They range in age from just over 2 months to just over 3months.









Not sure about taking that first leap...









The smallest/youngest was the first one out...made his way right to the highest point in the viv to "survey the layout."









Some random shots...

























This is where these two sleep...kinda like bunk beds...lol









Froggie footprints...see 'em?









There is one guy calling already. 
I think they are really enjoying their new home.
They are very active/all over the viv...it's so fun to watch them hunt
for flies and springs. 
Man can they jump...lol


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice tank, I like how you planted it heavily im sure frogs will feel very secure in there!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

mimic711 said:


> Nice tank, I like how you planted it heavily im sure frogs will feel very secure in there!


Thank you!
I love it and think the frogs do too.
I purposely planted it heavily,since I planned on
putting a "dreaded" group of imitators in there...lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The frogs and tank look great. Good luck with them. I like the cork bridge in the creek.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Even though it's a phone pic and there's condensation/dirty glass,
I thought this was a cool pic...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the varadero...Tank is looking great.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## gdandrews54 (Oct 15, 2012)

how exactly did you do the background, Looks great good job


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

gdandrews54 said:


> how exactly did you do the background, Looks great good job


Thanks!
The background is all cork bark flats/tubes siliconed together and siliconed to the back/side walls. I pressed some coco fiber/pete/sphagnum into the areas where pieces meet. Then I sealed it all the way around with silicone so no frogs can get behind it at all. I'm happy with how it turned out!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very very nice tank !!!! I would love to see some construction pics if you have any. Interested in the water feature due to my lack of success. I have the wicking problem as stated in previous posts lol.
Brenda


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

briley5 said:


> Very very nice tank !!!! I would love to see some construction pics if you have any. Interested in the water feature due to my lack of success. I have the wicking problem as stated in previous posts lol.
> Brenda


Thanks!
Unfortunately,I didn't take construction photos during this build.
The water feature is made from 2 small fake rock clusters I got at the local fish store. Universal rocks makes them(Realistic artificial rocks created for aquarium, reptile habitats | Universal Habitats). They are very realistic,hollow,flexible. I drilled holes through the rocks, hid a small fountain pump under one and ran tubing up through and out the top of the other. I siliconed around the tubing/holes and that was pretty much that.
I siliconed the rocks to the back wall before I put any cork in and ran the cord up the back corner of the viv. I could get the pump out from under if I needed to...alot of the rock the pump is under is hidden by gravel/substrate.
Hope that helps.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok...I love my varaderos!!! These guys are always out and about. I can get right up close to the viv and they don't seem to mind.









Whatchu lookin at?!!









Here's crappy pics of my first calling male...woohoo!

















Pretty exciting stuff...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

This is the kind of stuff I see EVERY time I look at this viv...


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

The tank looks excellent and i love varaderos they are my favorite frog. I have to say im a little jealous. Best of luck with them.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

frogs are cool said:


> The tank looks excellent and i love varaderos they are my favorite frog. I have to say im a little jealous. Best of luck with them.


Thanks!
Right now they are my favorite,though my auratus are getting bolder every day they're in their new viv(72bowfront).

Just saw a different male calling this morning...so now I'm up to
a 2.0.3 ratio,so far with my varaderos.
Loving it!


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

What is that moss like stuff growing on the log in the middle back?

Lovely frogs!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Chirkk said:


> What is that moss like stuff growing on the log in the middle back?
> 
> Lovely frogs!


It's actually moss I found outside my sisters house in Lewisburg,PA.
I put it in 3 vivs and it's doing great. Have no ID for it...sorry.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Just saw a different male calling this morning...so now I'm up to
> a 2.0.3 ratio,so far with my varaderos.
> Loving it!


Wow congrats! That's pretty early.... how old did you say those frogs were?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

eos said:


> Wow congrats! That's pretty early.... how old did you say those frogs were?


They are between 3-4 months ootw...one of the oldest started calling about a month ago (when he was 3 months). 
I got them from Greg(mydumname). The parents are from UE. He said several people he sold varaderos to reported males calling by that age(3months).


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More frog pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I was doing a little trimming/cleaning and thought I'd snap a few quick shots...


























These guys were out hunting the whole time I was working in the viv.
They crack me up!
I was "stirring up" some ff while wiping down the glass...these guys refuse to let me get in between them and lunch!
These are crappy pics,but you get the idea...


















Have I mentioned I love my Varaderos?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some varadero love...

















































Frog legs...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice tank dude. That last pic with the blue frog legs are my fav...i may steal it from you and put it on my phone.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Nice tank dude. That last pic with the blue frog legs are my fav...i may steal it from you and put it on my phone.


Thanks! These guys love it in there.

I thought that pic was cool/funny...use it however you want.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Caught some "shenanigans" going on in the varadero viv this morning...lol
The one in the back is the male that started calling by 3 months. The front frog is of unknown sex. 
I heard him calling like crazy and looked in to find this...


























Don't know if you can see it,but he's calling in the first 2 pics.
These guys are 5 months old...

How young can/do they actually start to breed?
I wasn't really expecting this behavior till spring/summer...
lol


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow your pictures look so well. I wish I could take good pics of my frogs. Every time I try they always move or jump away. 
Looks like some funny business is going on in the Brom. Goodluck.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Nightlife said:


> Wow your pictures look so well. I wish I could take good pics of my frogs. Every time I try they always move or jump away.
> Looks like some funny business is going on in the Brom. Goodluck.


Thanks...the pics aren't too bad for iPhone pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Pre-breeding behavior...at just about 6 months old?

This guy calls ALL THE TIME...









This one stares at him and sometimes follows him when he calls...

















They are the two I caught in a brom together a few weeks ago.
The other 3 generally pay no attention to his calling...though I 
have seen/heard one of them calling,occasionally.
Hopefully I'll end up with at least one pair out of the 5!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Aaannnd...some viv shots.
I trimmed some stuff,moved/removed some stuff and cleaned it up a bit.
Frogs are loving it in here...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

How about some Veradero pics...


































Definitely seeing pre-breeding behavior from these guys(and gals).
One male calls all the time and has 2 females that follow him around.
I'm pretty sure I've heard a different male call as well. The other 3(including the 2 I've seen following the first calling male) are all wider/rounder than
the 2 definite males. I think this group is gonna end up a 2.3 group.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few more frog and viv pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Found these between 2 brom leaves today...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

An update... I put some film cans in the viv a few weeks ago(right after I found that first clutch of eggs) and within a day or two a clutch of 4 eggs was in one. About a week later a clutch was in another one on the other side of the viv.
Today I saw the vocal male in the first one...it looked like he was thinking they would hatch soon and he was trying to get them on his back. I think they're close, but not quite ready for that. Maybe he was just hydrating them...








It's at least promising that he seems to know what to do with them...

This is the younger clutch on the other side of the viv...









Here's some random viv shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

And some frog pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

How 'bout more frog pics?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tank and frogs are looking great bro...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Not the greatest pic,but here's dad transporting one of the tads...









I'm so excited to witness all this for the first time!!
I hope they keep it up...


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

Your tank is awesome. Love the plants and the frogs. I have a water feature in my tank too and was wondering how your substrate was holding up. Congrats on the babies too...


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

How old were these when you got the first viable egg clutch?? Im a bit jealous. I was afraid Azurel sent me sterile varadero  It was about a year until they produced a good clutch. and about 6 months of bad ones haha. LOVE the orange on a couple of those too. Gotta love em! nice tank btw. But the frogs steal the show haha


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Evil_Demos said:


> Your tank is awesome. Love the plants and the frogs. I have a water feature in my tank too and was wondering how your substrate was holding up. Congrats on the babies too...


Thanks!
The plants are all petty easy/basic plants. If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't do it the same way...I'd use a false bottom. The substrate is on the wet side, but not totally saturated. Fortunately the plants I chose will grow in almost any conditions...lol.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> How old were these when you got the first viable egg clutch?? Im a bit jealous. I was afraid Azurel sent me sterile varadero  It was about a year until they produced a good clutch. and about 6 months of bad ones haha. LOVE the orange on a couple of those too. Gotta love em! nice tank btw. But the frogs steal the show haha


Lol...I agree, the frogs steal the show! I love my Veraderos. By far the boldest/most visible,outgoing frogs I have!

They range from 6-7 months old right now and this is only the second(and third)clutch of eggs I've got from them. I think it's 2 pair and an extra female in the viv. I can't be sure if each clutch is from a different male, or if the dominant male is the father of both.

At some point I know I've heard 2 different males call, but since breeding started, I'm pretty sure I only ever hear the dominant one call.
Not that that means male #2 isn't breeding, he's just not making much noise.
But, unless I separate them(which I won't do unless there are aggression issues,etc) I'll never be sure...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Dad dropped the first tad off in a film can and mom dropped a couple eggs in with it soon after...so far so good.

Here's dad picking up another tad for transport...

















That leaves one more tad in the original film can where the eggs were.
Pretty cool to see this whole process,especially on their first try.

Here's the third tad left in his film can...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Two weeks later...all 4 tads are growing. Mom and Dad are doing their job feeding. This group is either 1.4 or 1.3.1 I'm not sure what sex the fifth one is...though it looks female. They are about 8 months old and so far(knock on wood), even with breeding going on, no aggression/intimidation. 
Here's some random pics...

One of the tads...









Proof they're feeding...









Mom...









Dad...









Some random frog shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Tads are getting big and the viv and adults are doing well.
























I know there's one in here because it moves when I shine the light on it...
Though I rarely actually see the tad for the eggs...lol









Some frogs...

































Dad calling mom to feed...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

You've got some excellent shots there. Tanks, frogs and tads all look good.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like they're about ready to pop out some front legs.
Almost there...WOOHOO!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

The original brom one of the tads was in started to decay. It kept losing water fast, so I moved the little guy to a film can and did some major trimming in the viv. I pretty much have to push frogs out of the way when I work in this tank...
These Veraderos crack me up! Here's a bunch of viv/frog shots taken after the trimming.

































































































No new shots of the tads, but the 4 are doing great...soon to be froglets!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

The viv looks great. Really well grown in. Congrats n the offspring. Continued success to you.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats after the trimming?!? Holy cow!!!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

volcano23000 said:


> Thats after the trimming?!? Holy cow!!!


That was my reaction as well
Awesome, just awesome man.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

volcano23000 said:


> Thats after the trimming?!? Holy cow!!!


Lol...yeah, I trim every 4-6 weeks. I think this is one of the reasons my Veraderos are so bold/outgoing. They are so comefortable anywhere they go in the viv, with all the cover. I can always see 4 of the 5 in there any time I look at the tank.


----------



## TheToddler (Feb 27, 2013)

Great viv!!!
Sorry if you've already stated it but what lighting do you use to get such plant growth?


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

This looks really good!!! Great Job


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

TheToddler said:


> Great viv!!!
> Sorry if you've already stated it but what lighting do you use to get such plant growth?


Thanks!
It's just 2 26 watt compact flourescent lights up there.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

One popped out some front legs yesterday and is showing some nice color...the other 3 shouldn't be too far behind.

Sort of looks like dad...


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

Great build and I love the little guys, keep it up!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Another one popped out some front legs today...2 more to go.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I guess this counts as out of the water...first one, ever...WOOHOO!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Moved this little one into his(her) own deli cup today. Looks
like a little alien...lol. Tail is pretty much gone. The other 3 are 
taking their good old time coming out of the water...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

#2 coming ootw...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I did not understand if you left the tadpoles in the viv with parents or if you fed them outside the viv. I'm interested because I have some Varadero close to breeding. Thanks


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> I did not understand if you left the tadpoles in the viv with parents or if you fed them outside the viv. I'm interested because I have some Varadero close to breeding. Thanks


I left them in the viv to see if the parents would do their thing. They did a great job for their first try. I did occasionally feed the tads some fish pellets, but for the most part, these are "parent raised" tads/frogs.

I'm taking them out as they morph to hand raise the froglets because I don't want them to be too crowded...there is already 5 adults in here and I don't want to lose any froglets to stress/competing for food.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I'll do the same. Thanks


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

#3 ootw...one more to go...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Last one ootw today. YAY!
These guys have some interesting patterns to them... Love it!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some updated pics...heard a lot of calling from this viv since I removed the froglets. I haven't seen any new eggs, but it wouldn't surprise me if there's some hidden in there...lol


























A few froglets...


















The other 2 were hiding under a leaf...didn't want to disturb them/stress them out to get pics.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Tim,

Glad to see these are doing well for you. Tank looks good. How hard is it to tame that Pilea on the right?


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

So awesome congrats on all the froglets
They're awesome


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

mydumname said:


> Tim,
> 
> Glad to see these are doing well for you. Tank looks good. How hard is it to tame that Pilea on the right?


Thanks Greg...I love these guys! Definitely the boldest frogs 
in my collection, so far.

I trim this tank about once a month...usually just have to cut back the pothos, begonia and that pilea. For the pilea, I trim out the biggest ones and a few smaller ones. That leaves some room for the small ones left in there to get big and put out more small ones...lol. It's pretty easy, though.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Bad news...
I lost one of the froglets. It just wouldn't eat and pretty much wasted away.

Good news...I was away for the weekend and came home to find 2 new tads
deposited in film canisters today. One looks normal...










The other is really light...almost clear. Some form of albinism, maybe?


















I also found 3 more eggs about ready to hatch, but they're in a place where I 
can't get a pic.

...and we're on to round 2...woohoo!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the first three froglets. Tomorrow the oldest will be one month ootw...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok...hopefully this update will work(photobucket is doing wacky things/switching up links to pics)

This viv is going strong. The last of the 2nd clutch of babies just morphed out the other day...and all is well.
Here's the viv and a few frog shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Another few tads have been transported to 
film cans the last few days...
This will be clutch number 3.

I was trimming/cleaning the viv the other day 
and came across this little
guy...apparently they slipped one past me...lol










A couple more frog pics...


----------



## Supernova26 (Oct 7, 2013)

I really like your vivs and those frogs are awesome. Nice work with the pics


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice nice pics!


----------



## GreenMundo (Sep 26, 2013)

Enjoyed your pics! Im new-ish to this hobby. Im building a 20 gallon high next for my 4 santa isabels. I just love the grown in look of your tanks, great plant choices... I see you like having groups of frogs, like me.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't updated this thread in a while...
These guys crank out 2-4 froglets every few months.
Sometimes I know where the tads are...sometimes I don't.
I cut the adults down to a 1.2 breeding group.
I just thinned this viv out a lot. Here's the viv and some
Frog/froglets...


----------

